# Sound Blaster X-Fi

## GNUix

Hello good people,

  Is there anyway to get basic support out of a SB X-Fi card?  I know that creative released some 64bit beta drivers, but from what I understand they are not that great and I am not running a 64bit install.  

  If there is no way to get basic support, does there exist some sort of KVM for speakers?  I am pretty sure I can get on-board audio support (Asus M2N-SLI Delux) but I don't want to have to have to unplug from the X-Fi and plug into the MB everytime the wife wants to use the computer. (She has to use Windows for school and needs sound).

----------

## likewhoa

you can have both onboard sound and your pci sound enabled at the same time in windows, it shouldn't have to be disable/enabled each time you want to use it,.

XFI is not supported and probably won't be until stupid creative releases specs to the community.

----------

## Dagger

don't know if that will help you,

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-587921.html

----------

## star882

 *GNUix wrote:*   

> Hello good people,
> 
>   Is there anyway to get basic support out of a SB X-Fi card?  I know that creative released some 64bit beta drivers, but from what I understand they are not that great and I am not running a 64bit install.  
> 
>   If there is no way to get basic support, does there exist some sort of KVM for speakers?  I am pretty sure I can get on-board audio support (Asus M2N-SLI Delux) but I don't want to have to have to unplug from the X-Fi and plug into the MB everytime the wife wants to use the computer. (She has to use Windows for school and needs sound).

 

Have you tried VirtualBox?

----------

## GNUix

Thanks for the replies.

 I know that I can have both of them enabled, but I can only plug the speakers into one of them at a time  :Smile:  (unless there exists a sort of KVM for speakers).  For now I just have no sound under Gentoo  :Sad:  stupid creative.

----------

## laebshade

Ever heard of a mini-plug splitter/Y cable?

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&search-alias=electronics&field-keywords=mini%20plug%20splitter&page=1

As cheap as $2 online, though you can also find it at Radio Shack (assuming you live in the US).

----------

